# iDVD - What type of DVD?



## sayer (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm new to the Mac world - MacBook w/ 2GB and SuperDrive.

I'm attempting to write a DVD from iDVD.  I've tried a number of blank disks (DVD-R and DVD+R).  Each one is spit back out after ~30 seconds with no messages.  Is there a certain brand or type that works best?

thanks,

-Steve


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 17, 2006)

Blank DVDs vary in quality. I have even had them to go bad after I burned them. The bottomline is that you get what you pay for--knock on wood.


----------



## sayer (Sep 18, 2006)

Does +R or -R or -RW or +RW work best?  Which bands tend to work better.  Do I have to pay the premium for the Apple product?

Thanks,

-Steve


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 18, 2006)

New Mac drives handle ±R and ±RW. This is not the issue. The issue is the quality of the media. Apple does not make blank DVDs. I would start with a quality line from a reputable manufacturer.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 18, 2006)

Apple does most definitely make DVD-R disks -- while they're probably just re-branded DVD-Rs from another manufacturer (as with ANY blank DVD-R), they've still got the Apple name on them:

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...9hpQ22r5GbBk1iyxcOnB/1.0.21.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.1

If that link doesn't work, you can simply go to http://store.apple.com and search for "DVD-R".

I find that DVD-R work better in my standalone DVD player than DVD+R, but most recent standalone DVD players these days should handle both types of media.  I prefer to "standardize" on the DVD-R format for my uses, and have had great results.


----------



## kaiser_man (Sep 19, 2006)

This is intersting I have a very similar problem with my brand new MacBook, I cannot get a DVD to burn from iDVD, it gets as far as encoding the audio and it crashes iDVD. I have spent hours on the phone to Apple and they cannot sort it.  I have today been sent this link http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302925

I am currently working through all of the fixes but so far I have not had any success.

The strange thing with my problem is that I have managed to make a TDK DVD burn I have now tried 3 different brands of discs and this was the only one that worked.  Apple say that the brand of disc has nothing to do with it.  They suspect there is something wrong with the iMovie file the DVD is being burnt from.  Obviously when I asked what brand they recommended for me to use they said their own brand, the problem with this is that a spindle of 25 DVD-Rs costs (UK) £45 which is extortionate!  And they are not printable which is what I need.


----------



## wraith (Sep 22, 2006)

I've always had great luck with Verbatim, and Imation. In my Macs I've always had trouble with Memorex. I'd stay away from them if I were you. I've also had trouble with TDK before. Fuji seemed to work well. I've never tried Sony media.


----------

